# entretien



## firstimac (7 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, comment nettoyer-vous l'ecran de l'IPAD, parce-que les traces de doigts, bonjour


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Novembre 2011)

Sachant que la surface de l'écran est en verre...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2011)

..Et qu'il est déconseillé de le mettre au lave vaisselle !


----------



## firstimac (7 Novembre 2011)

C'est effectivement une solution, je vais donc prendre le produit de l'ecran de mon Imac!!!!!


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2011)

firstimac a dit:


> bonjour, comment nettoyer-vous l'ecran de l'IPAD, parce-que les traces de doigts, bonjour



Se laver les mains 50 fois par jour,  mettre des gants, le tout complé à l'utilisation d'un stylet. ^^


----------



## arbaot (7 Novembre 2011)

ton voisin l'opticien et aussi ton ami


----------

